# What 3 campsite/ reference books are a must for Europe



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Lady Dinger and I have our first two trips planned for June and July ,and was wondering what reference books for sites and places are an absolute MUST before embarking on tour.

Just to add , i have the Aires giude in English , but its more the camping sites and towns that i need some giudence on. Alan Rogers , gets a fair mention on here , so any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry mods ....meant to put this in CHIT CHAT section..

Keyboard fingers are a bit cold this morning.

Thanks

Dinger


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

not sure if it is actually what you are looking for but definitely get the:

ACSI 2008 Camping Card

Available from

http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/view_product.php?c_id=16&sc_id=&p_id=62

It has saved me upto 6 Euros per night on campsites - some say they save more.


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

Even better get the ACSI DVD as well (£9?). It gives you an interractive map with site search criteria nad route planning, plus many other non ACSI sites.

Guy


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

The CC club pair Caravan Europe 1+2 are worth the £12.50 each. Masses of sites.

And the DVD already mentioned is good value for money.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dinger;

For Campsites - Caravan Club Europe >>Vol1<< and >>Vol2<< are pretty much essential IMO.

pete


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

dinger said:


> Sorry mods ....meant to put this in CHIT CHAT section..
> 
> Keyboard fingers are a bit cold this morning.
> 
> ...


Hi dinger

I have your post into Continental Touring Info.....

Mike


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi dinger

I'd go with everyone else on this one, the Caravan Club Europe books 1 & 2 are a must and the ACSI guide and card will save you lots.

I hope you and Lady dinger have a great time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we found Alan Rodgers books very good and informative..........we also want the caravan club one as someone lent us theirs in Portugal and my Husband was very impressed with it.

I would have been lost without the Alan Rodgers book last time, we weren't that impressed with camping car guide though.

What route are you taking I can recommend a lovely site in northern spain.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

.

Not site guides but definitely full of interesting and out of the way places are:


AA Secret France and AA Village France.

They also make good reading before you venture out.


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

I have an ACSI 2008 edition.

We bought it as we're going to Europe for the whole of July/August this year - but virtually every camp site I have looked at has both months excluded from the discount card scheme. 

So not necessarily as good as it seems  at least from the discount perspective - still good as a guide to camp sites in Europe though.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi glacier

It does say on the front of the ACSI book " Your off-season discount card" !!

July and August aren't exactly off-season.


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

We've just spent the last 5 months in Spain, France and Portugal.
The best info we've found was:-

1 The ACSI book for off season discount sites
2 The ACSI DVD for other sites they've inspected.
3 Camperstop Europe
4 All the Aires in France in English
5 Aires de Camping in French - usefull for cross referencing with the other books.
6 The Portuguese Campsite book from Vicarious Books

Happy travelling!

Marie


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*ref books*

Thanks everybody for your recomendations, looks like theCC books along with ACSI one will be added to the ever expanding library.

Regards

DInger


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Clianthus

Yeah I know.

Trouble was when I bought it over the Web that bit was in such small print it wasn't big enough to read!

Glacier


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Whilst agreeing with most of the above concerning campsite books, there is one item that I think gets overlooked. A good guide book for the country /countries to be visited.
One of the worst things to happen is to come back from a trip and everyone saying 'you mean you missed seeing ..... , what a shame'. I purchased Eyewitness books for the countries I visited from ebay ranging from £2.50 to £6.00 each. I found these invaluable for finding the main attractions in each area on route through our travels.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi devonidiot

Yes I agree with you there, it's really annoying if you passed close by to something and missed seeing it.

I collect Coach Holiday Brochures (Cos they're free!!). They usually take in all the main attractions on their tours and look where they visit in the areas I'm travelling to. I found Neuschwanstein Castle that way and I would have been really miffed if I'd missed it


----------

